# When was the exact moment modern society jumped the shark?



## Queen Of The Harpies (Mar 16, 2020)

From when I was  born to the the late 2000s, I can't recall a time in society this socially fucked up. 

When do you think the world had its 'jump the shark' moment?


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 16, 2020)

Whenever the picture that you use as your avatar was taken.


----------



## funknuggets (Mar 16, 2020)

women's suffrage movement


----------



## verissimus (Mar 16, 2020)

Sharknado, duh.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Mar 16, 2020)

"The average man believes everything went wrong with WW2, the educated man believes everything went wrong with WW1, and the true student of history believes everything went during the French Revolution." I forget who said that but it works for me.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Mar 16, 2020)

When the US switched to fiat currency?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 16, 2020)

Honestly, I'd say The Great Recession in the late 2000's was where everything truly started to fall apart and there was no turning back, especially with the ultimate peddler of false hopes that was Barack Obama and his neoliberal cohorts, although you also could make a convincing argument for 9/11 or the 2003 invasion of Iraq being a "Jump the Shark" moment for the United States.



ConfederateIrishman said:


> When the US switched to fiat currency?



Nixon officially took us off the gold standard and switched to fiat currency in 1972, IIRC.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 16, 2020)

When FDR introduced the ideas of wealth redistribution and solved the Depression by putting our country into World War II.


----------



## crocodilian (Mar 16, 2020)

When we started fluffing banks and the federal reserve.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 16, 2020)

Donald Trump as President. 9/11. Social media and the technology boom. 

Are we talking about the 90s onward?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 16, 2020)

When's the exact moment that the man fell to his death?

People will say when he hit the ground, but it was irreversable after he had been falling for four stories down.

It's kinda like that.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 16, 2020)

Februrary 24, 1982


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Mar 16, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Februrary 24, 1982



I'm sorry but the correct answer was August 29, 1997.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 16, 2020)

When dumb and lazy people were allowed by invention and social contract to survive, thrive and spread their genes. Humans have been around a long time, but it's only recently we started acting like aliens.


----------



## F. Murray Abraham (Mar 16, 2020)

World War I and the boneheaded decisions that led up to it.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 16, 2020)

When the US elected a Black president


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 16, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> When the US elected a Black president



No joke, I agree. Shit started to sink fast once Black Jesus came in.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Mar 16, 2020)

December 23, 1913


----------



## Detrogen (Mar 16, 2020)

The moment the supreme court allowed gays to be married in the US was the beginning of the end.


----------



## acmeurquhart (Mar 16, 2020)

When Protestants started to get uppity.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 16, 2020)

When the taxes and price of tea got to damn high


----------



## wokelizard (Mar 16, 2020)

Still not quite there yet. Soon as virtual sex becomes more fun than the real thing, that'll be the moment. That vast quantities of people would give up something so basic to the human experience as fucking another real human, that every ancestor before them back billions of years to abiogenesis managed to pull off, is tragically amusing to me.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Donald Trump as President. 9/11. Social media and the technology boom.
> 
> Are we talking about the 90s onward?


no, fignut, we're talking in general history when did the culture start aligning and turning things into utter shit

Inb4 someone says "when niggers got their rights in 1964".


----------



## Longjack Attack (Mar 16, 2020)

The period in which the internet was created.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 16, 2020)

Society always sucked, but it really went downhill after 9/11.


----------



## Coleslaw (Mar 16, 2020)

1969.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 16, 2020)

For the modern world September 11th 2001.

For human history in general it would be the outbreak of World War I, that's when our destructive capability really started to exceed our maturity as a species.


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 17, 2020)

A lot of people went full retard when Obama was president, acting like he could do no wrong and he was some kind of magical wizard who was magically fixing everyone's problems, despite him really not doing much at all, but then things kicked into high gear the moment Trump announced his presidental campaign on June 16th, 2015. 

Even if Hillary _had _won, we would have still dealt with a year and a half of society going full Chicken Little, and lunatics going full antagonistic over a candidate that was polling poorly, anyway. Like, what the fuck was all that about?  Why did so many people pre-emptively lose their minds even when it looked like Trump was gonna lose?  

I thought the Obama love was weird and irrational, but, whatever, at least it's positive.  I didn't like Obama at all, but I never talked to anyone about it, nor tried to challenge anyone who did like him.  It's frankly a pretty fucking weird thing to worship any public figure - like, they're not your friend.  You don't personally know them.  If you like a celebrity for their movies or whatever, great!   Just, you know, separate the art from the artist.  I'm sure every single person here has been a fan of some celebrity that was later discovered to have done something heinous.  How many of you ever enjoyed something Bill Cosby made before #metoo?  

But the irrational Trump hate, the constant banging on about how awful he is, grasping at straws, looking for any possible reason to trash him?  Fuck off, quit ruining life, go do something that makes you happy.  If it makes you happy to complain about someone you've never met, kill yourself.  Just do it.  If you're such a miserable person that you live to bring others down, it's time to end your life here on Earth and move on to the Anime World.


----------



## Sunday School Dropout (Mar 17, 2020)

I believe the worst is yet to come. Everything that has come beyond this point at least had competent people who knew how to deal with the aftermath of a disaster. Society will truly jump the shark once all the knowledgable people are dead. Since our institutions failed to give us the skills to prepare for catastrophes of any magnitude or, how to properly cope with an unexpected hardship, the next great hit will leave a longer more visible mark. I don’t think the next world leaders being taught right now have what it takes to really guide a nation nor address the problems facing all of us in the future.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 17, 2020)

imagine how much further right-wing and libertarian the overton window would be if women were never allowed to vote. that is the point every civilization jumps off a cliff with no parachute.


----------



## 2021Murder (Mar 17, 2020)

acmeurquhart said:


> When Protestants started to get uppity.


Technically if it werent for Sir Francis Drake destroying a good chunk of the spanish armada and delaying the attack a year. Spain could have steamrolled England and then the Dutch would have been fucked. Once the dutch are dealt with Spain and France could destroy the prods in what is to become germany and the 30 years qar wouldnt have become so bloody. Protestantism plus democracy would have been nipped in the bud, plus having a shitload of british noblewomen to breed with would keep the hapsburgs from destroying themselves. Then the spainish would have effectively destroyed any significant enemies they had and could focus on their internal problems.

@Mox all the knowledgeable people died in the 40s


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 17, 2020)

Lol this thread is so dramatic. You guys seem to forget that literally 50 years ago we were competing with half the planet to see who could amass the most nuclear bombs. 80 years ago an angry Austrian painter threw the world into a several year long state of war that led to the death of millions. 

Media would have you believe that we're in the beginning of an apocalypse but in reality we're really going to be ok. Coronavirus will pass, PC culture will pass just like every wave of reactionary ideology, and most importantly Drumpf will only serve at most 4 more years.


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Mar 17, 2020)

The second the ball dropped on new years ever 1999. In my honest opinion, the year 2000 is everything went to hell.

Y2K was real, just not in the way everyone thought, it was more of a spiritual death than a physical one. Every decade before the year 2000 had some defining characteristics, whether it be music, television, clothing, or culture. I think the year 2000 is when society just started to mash together into this blob of amorphous culture and we started the trend of decades with no real meaning.

If we are using @Lemmingwise 's Analogy.


Lemmingwise said:


> When's the exact moment that the man fell to his death?
> 
> People will say when he hit the ground, but it was irreversible after he had been falling for four stories down.
> 
> It's kinda like that.



Then 2000 is the year when the guy falling from the building reached terminal velocity. It's the year that the cultural "acceleration" truly kicked itself into high gear and culture started moving so fast that it became a nearly unrecognizable ever-changing blob of meaninglessness. Where a decade used to have 10 defining features and trends now every year has somewhere over 50, each of them as vapid and meaningless as the last.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Mar 17, 2020)

A combination of the birth control pill and Johnsons "Great Society."


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 17, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> no, fignut, we're talking in general history when did the culture start aligning and turning things into utter shit



Oh, if we're talking history in general, then there's so many points to choose from, depending on your personal ideology and nationality or culture.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Mar 17, 2020)

1776

God save the queen


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 17, 2020)

When smartphones were released and normies discovered the internet.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Mar 17, 2020)

From the moment  the hunters listened to the sneaky little shit back in the caves who refused to hunt or work and just hit on the  women as an "ally" and told the men about a magic man that would reward the weak.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 17, 2020)

Wait we jumped a shark?
What kind was it?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 17, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> Lol this thread is so dramatic. You guys seem to forget that literally 50 years ago we were competing with half the planet to see who could amass the most nuclear bombs. 80 years ago an angry Austrian painter threw the world into a several year long state of war that led to the death of millions.
> 
> Media would have you believe that we're in the beginning of an apocalypse but in reality we're really going to be ok. Coronavirus will pass, PC culture will pass just like every wave of reactionary ideology, and most importantly Drumpf will only serve at most 4 more years.


It's only March, 5 years. 

Anyways, it was when alcohol was first discovered.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 17, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> A lot of people went full retard when Obama was president, acting like he could do no wrong and he was some kind of magical wizard who was magically fixing everyone's problems, despite him really not doing much at all, but then things kicked into high gear the moment Trump announced his presidental campaign on June 16th, 2015.
> 
> Even if Hillary _had _won, we would have still dealt with a year and a half of society going full Chicken Little, and lunatics going full antagonistic over a candidate that was polling poorly, anyway. Like, what the fuck was all that about?  Why did so many people pre-emptively lose their minds even when it looked like Trump was gonna lose?
> 
> ...



Obama was very charismatic and was very good at creating a hopeful image that appealed to the left.

I was never a cult like diehard fan, but I did like him at first and wanted to believe that the hope people were feeling would actually lead to something good.

The sad thing is the main reason the Hope and Change era crashed and burned was thanks to the left themselves and how out there they got and radicalized, had they managed to keep their cool Trump would not have been able to ride the wave of a backlash against them so effectively.

I do believe there was something of value to the left as they existed in 2009, but whatever was there has been buried under a sea of identity politics hokum.

I remember circa 2009 reading on another forum once this guy saying that the younger generations entering adulthood at that time we're taking a look at the world around them and asking "what's the big fucking deal?" ie realizing that a lot of the conflicts plaguing mankind were not necessary. 

That was before the younger generations invented a whole bunch of new reasons for people to fight.

I remember the vibe of 2009-2012, I remember that for all the problems we had even back then the genuine feeling of hope a lot of people had for the future, it's sad that we've lost that.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 17, 2020)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> I'm sorry but the correct answer was August 29, 1997.



Ah yes, the founding of skynet.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Mar 17, 2020)

end of ww2


----------



## SpEd Kaczynski (Mar 17, 2020)

From a cultural perspective I think the US jumped the shark in the late 1960's early 1970's. The fucking Baby Boomers and their bullshit commie cultural revolution did untold amounts of damage to our society that created toxic cultural under currents in American culture that have been resurfacing and fucking with us ever since. Shit like the rise of SJW politics from 2012-present are just a repackage of the cultural poison injected into the body of western civilization by the radical left of the late 60's and especially early 70's. I know it's in vogue to hate on the Baby Boomers but they really were the worst and Woke Millennials are just a cultural echo of the worst of the Boomers.

From an economic perspective I think that decisions made in the 1990's were a big turning point and were a shark jumping moment. Prior to the 1990's the blue collar American worker was in pain and had been in pain at least since the early 1970's. But both the mainstream left and mainstream right fully embracing globalism in the 1990's didn't just kick the American working man while he was down, but repeatedly stabbed him in the neck. This was a big turning point in the attitudes of the elites towards the great unwashed masses, they pretty much just threw the American worker under the bus and hoped we'd go in a corner and quietly die.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 17, 2020)

SpEd Kaczynski said:


> From a cultural perspective I think the US jumped the shark in the late 1960's early 1970's. The fucking Baby Boomers and their bullshit commie cultural revolution did untold amounts of damage to our society that created toxic cultural under currents in American culture that have been resurfacing and fucking with us ever since. Shit like the rise of SJW politics from 2012-present are just a repackage of the cultural poison injected into the body of western civilization by the radical left of the late 60's and especially early 70's. I know it's in vogue to hate on the Baby Boomers but they really were the worst and Woke Millennials are just a cultural echo of the worst of the Boomers.
> 
> From an economic perspective I think that decisions made in the 1990's were a big turning point and were a shark jumping moment. Prior to the 1990's the blue collar American worker was in pain and had been in pain at least since the early 1970's. But both the mainstream left and mainstream right fully embracing globalism in the 1990's didn't just kick the American working man while he was down, but repeatedly stabbed him in the neck. This was a big turning point in the attitudes of the elites towards the great unwashed masses, they pretty much just threw the American worker under the bus and hoped we'd go in a corner and quietly die.



It's always a bit of a copout when looking at history, but wasn't that somewhat inevitable after soviet union was put in its dominant position to sow their seeds across the world after the 2nd world war?


----------



## Harvey Danger (Mar 17, 2020)

When the first middlebrow articles were published saying that kids were more nuisance than they were worth in the long run, and _you_ are not a bad person if you don't want them.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 17, 2020)

2012, for sure. But 2016 was when the ball really got rolling.


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 17, 2020)

4/4/1968


----------



## Spooky Bones (Mar 17, 2020)

acmeurquhart said:


> When Protestants started to get uppity.


Really. A SJW is just a Protestant who went whole hog and started protesting Jesus, too. See: Modernism, social gospel, etc. The Catholics haven't been immune either though.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 17, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> What kind was it?


A hammerhead?

As in a hammer and sickle?


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 17, 2020)

Imo human society jumped the shark when the western economy got fucked by a bunch of flower collectors.


----------



## FuckedUp (Mar 17, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> Lol this thread is so dramatic. You guys seem to forget that literally 50 years ago we were competing with half the planet to see who could amass the most nuclear bombs. 80 years ago an angry Austrian painter threw the world into a several year long state of war that led to the death of millions.
> 
> Media would have you believe that we're in the beginning of an apocalypse but in reality we're really going to be ok. Coronavirus will pass, PC culture will pass just like every wave of reactionary ideology, and most importantly Drumpf will only serve at most 4 more years.


I dunno about Coronavirus. If it naturally took its course without any more than some extra precautions like mandatory sick leave I'd agree, but the reaction to it probably single-handedly 9/11'd the decade so to speak. There's absolutely no way things can just go back to normal after shit this dramatic like in a sitcom or something.


----------



## SpEd Kaczynski (Mar 17, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> It's always a bit of a copout when looking at history, but wasn't that somewhat inevitable after soviet union was put in its dominant position to sow their seeds across the world after the 2nd world war?



Wasn't what inevitable, the 1960's leftist counterculture? I don't know if it was necessarily_ inevitable_ but I think without the existence of communism it never would have played out like it did. There would probably have still been some rebel youth counterculture but I think it would have looked a lot different. A lot of the youth rebellion of the 1960's was rebellion against the stodgy conformist middle class suburban Levittown style culture that epitomized the 1950s. 

Maybe without communism (and the war in Vietnam, accompanying draft, Marxist professors, etc), Creedence Clearwater Revival and all those other bands would have still existed but instead of playing protest music like "Fortunate Son" they would have ushered in a new era of lowbrow blue collar Americana and been playing shows with Johnny Cash and Hank Williams. Maybe instead of the counterculture being peace loving, pot smoking hippies rebelling against 50's conformity, the counterculture would have been hard fighting, moonshine drinking hillbillies rebelling against 50's conformity. Who knows how things might have played out, it could have been awesome.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 17, 2020)

When I was born.
I'm coming for all of you fucks, your only choice is whether you bite the pillow or bite the bullet.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Mar 17, 2020)

I'd have to agree with another poster regarding globalism. Not just its economic effects, but also culturally.

Because of globalism, with the whole "everyone is connected", nationalism was shamed. And that ended up eroding local communities as well. How are you supposed to identify yourself when you can't use things like your nation and tribe? You turn to consumerism, which led to the larger rise of corporations (which further the globalism). Soon everyone identifies themselves by their fandom and what they consume, rather than their community and their place in it.

Some good things arose from globalism, as much as I want to kill myself for saying that. Many great works of art were produced, many people were able to shake off their chains of oppression and do great things (the young woman in the Middle East who is fighting for women's rights, can't remember her name). But certainly many things were lost at the same time, and I don't know if it were worth it.

====
Actually in retrospect I change my minda little bit. When postmodernism became an actual art movement/style and not just an interesting philosophy/way to critique and/or view art. That's when it infected everything too.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 18, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Wait we jumped a shark?
> What kind was it?


One in a wheelchair.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 18, 2020)

wokelizard said:


> Still not quite there yet. Soon as virtual sex becomes more fun than the real thing, that'll be the moment. That vast quantities of people would give up something so basic to the human experience as fucking another real human, that every ancestor before them back billions of years to abiogenesis managed to pull off, is tragically amusing to me.


So a cyberpunk version of dogscape?








						Dogscape
					

Log One I awaken. I don't know it at the moment, but this day marks my fourth straight year of existing in the dogscape. I push myself up from the carpet of writhing, twitching dogflesh beneath me and rise to my feet, stretching in the morning sun. It took me a while to learn to balance on the...




					creepypasta.fandom.com


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 18, 2020)

When JFK was assassinated in a coup.


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 18, 2020)

I think around the time some dumbass hippie romaed around telling people to love the weak and that he's the son of god.
not even killing him stopped it it only accelerated the process.


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 19, 2020)

It was the moment that genital mutilation as a viable treatment for gender dysphoria became accepted. Rather than taking the pragmatic approach which is to tell them that they have no idea what the fuck they're talking about. You can't change your sex, no I won't refer to you as a women, get therapy you spastic.

The stupidity and self-destructiveness of modern western society truly knows no bounds.


----------



## I'm Mrs. Mustachios! (Mar 19, 2020)

SpEd Kaczynski said:


> Wasn't what inevitable, the 1960's leftist counterculture? I don't know if it was necessarily_ inevitable_ but I think without the existence of communism it never would have played out like it did. There would probably have still been some rebel youth counterculture but I think it would have looked a lot different. A lot of the youth rebellion of the 1960's was rebellion against the stodgy conformist middle class suburban Levittown style culture that epitomized the 1950s.
> 
> Maybe without communism (and the war in Vietnam, accompanying draft, Marxist professors, etc), Creedence Clearwater Revival and all those other bands would have still existed but instead of playing protest music like "Fortunate Son" they would have ushered in a new era of lowbrow blue collar Americana and been playing shows with Johnny Cash and Hank Williams. Maybe instead of the counterculture being peace loving, pot smoking hippies rebelling against 50's conformity, the counterculture would have been hard fighting, moonshine drinking hillbillies rebelling against 50's conformity. Who knows how things might have played out, it could have been awesome.



Anything that results in me not having Grateful Dead music exactly as it is will be a pass from me.  This timeline actually has ONE thing right.  

Society jumped the shark when we made acid illegal.


----------



## Garm (Mar 19, 2020)

Politically? I think it was when George Bush got elected by a decision from the Supreme Court. A generation was taught that Republicans can only get elected by cheating. That their arguments are invalid and anyone that is conservative is actively looking to screw people. 

Culturally? It was when social media sites (xanga and Myspace) started allowing people to fluff themselves, wall themselves off from other opinions. So whatever degenerate behavior people engaged in was only reinforced without any objections being raised. (Then again you could argue it was the creators of the internet being naive in believing that "giving random humans a platform will result in well reasoned debate.")

Philosophically? I would agree with Kazynski above. Baby Boomers broke away from everything the previous generations did, including a "liberal" (I.E. Hobbes and Locke and other philosophers) for a materialistic existence. Gen X'ers took this and decided to run with the rebellion motif only to end up drifting through life without meaning. Millennials grabbed whatever philosophy could give them purpose even though it would destroy society as we know it.

These three things blended together during the Obama administration. The left can no longer argue anything beyond identity politics. "Oh that's because you are racist/homophobic/misogynistic." No longer is it about the "philosophy" of the argument, just invalidating the person making the argument. They are right because "they are on the right side of history." How do they know that? Because history can only flow one way it seems. More power to the individual, no matter what it costs to society. 

This will only get worse as technology improves because we are now starting to dabble in genetic engineering and one has to wonder if we can trust women to behave like responsible gods or will be creating gay and trans kids to be trendy.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 19, 2020)

In the hippies defense, they wanted people to be more free, not less, they were rebelling against a pretty conformist and controlling culture.

Your modern SJW on the other hand wants people to be less free, they want to control what you can say, what you can think, what you can buy and so on, they are as controlling and conformist as what the hippies were rebelling against, a weird irony.

I think people also remove the hippie movement from the context of the Cold War, when America and the Soviet Union seemed to be inevitably heading towards an apocalyptic nuclear exchange, I can see why “peace and love” would seem like a good alternative and why the “Leave it To Beaver” culture would seem like people burying their head in the sand until the inevitable  happened and radical change was needed.

However with all that said there was still a lot of value to the way old fashioned American culture was and the hippies went too far in dismantling all of it.


----------



## Lurkio (Mar 19, 2020)

Did someone post Social Media yet?

Because I think it was when Social Media became a big thing. People were never meant to put their identities online.


----------



## Abilene (Mar 19, 2020)

When Heart Attack Grill opened its doors.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Mar 19, 2020)

Industrial Revolution.


----------



## Owlman (Mar 19, 2020)

Once that fish decided to move to land to get some food.

I don’t think things got any better.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 19, 2020)

dinoman said:


> It was the moment that genital mutilation as a viable treatment for gender dysphoria became accepted. Rather than taking the pragmatic approach which is to tell them that they have no idea what the fuck they're talking about. You can't change your sex, no I won't refer to you as a women, get therapy you spastic.
> 
> The stupidity and self-destructiveness of modern western society truly knows no bounds.


That was a while ago before you think.

So I'm guessing the 70's? 80's?


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 19, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> That was a while ago before you think.
> 
> So I'm guessing the 70's? 80's?


Really? That long ago? It didn't seem to hit the mainstream until around the late 90s/early 2000s.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 19, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Really? That long ago? It didn't seem to hit the mainstream until around the late 90s/early 2000s.


Well you said, when it started.


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 19, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Really? That long ago? It didn't seem to hit the mainstream until around the late 90s/early 2000s.


It was definitely a 70's thing, but what really drove the transgender stuff into mainstream was the proliferation of shemale porn, especially on the internet.  That's why it exploded in late 90's.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Mar 19, 2020)

The second the primordial goo shat out something that would turn into the clusterfuck we have?

Seriously though, when we started letting post modernists warp language, and even more when we let the Clintons ascend to the Oval Orifice, and then were dumb enough to let Hillary back in, let alone run for control of it. Trump is an entertaining, rollercoaster PotUS, but she would have had us involved in WW3 by 2017, and the Coronavirus would be species ending, rather than a massive pandemic, under her watch.


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 19, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Well you said, when it started.


I meant when it became mainstream.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 19, 2020)

dinoman said:


> I meant when it became mainstream.


So the 2000's.


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 19, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> So the 2000's.


Pretty much. We're better off in some ways, certainly, but as far as culture goes, definitely not.


----------



## byuu (Mar 19, 2020)

dinoman said:


> I meant when it became mainstream.


1975 with Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Mar 20, 2020)

Whenever this place opened?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 20, 2020)

Lurkio said:


> Did someone post Social Media yet?
> 
> Because I think it was when Social Media became a big thing. People were never meant to put their identities online.


And the fact that it can influence people in many twisted ways based on all the SJWs and conspiracy/religious nuts that use it, making me wonder why they _do_ use it if everything offends them so or Facebook/YouTube/Twitter logs your data. is it purely for the exposure, or do their brains try to find the logic in posting their stuff to social media?


----------



## Creamy Goodness (Mar 21, 2020)

When that big black monolith appeared in the cave that morning I knew we were  fucked.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 21, 2020)

Imagine how an average American from the latter half of the 20th century would react to seeing "Current Year" Americans.

- fat is normal
- tattoos are normal
- "fedoras are always classy"
- women always dress like men
- almost everyone wears glasses
- unkempt facial hair is normal
- freakish or dyed hair is normal
- hideous dilated piercings on men
- almost no one wants to put effort into looking good
- almost everyone is addicted to glowing plastic rectangles


----------



## Monolith (Mar 21, 2020)

Creamy Goodness said:


> When that big black monolith appeared in the cave that morning I knew we were  fucked.


Sorry.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Mar 23, 2020)

BrunoMattei said:


> When JFK was assassinated in a coup.


Funny enough, if you go on 4/pol/ or /x/, and make a thread positing that JFK orchestrated his own assassination to avoid the shame and potential geopolitical fallout from dying of syphilis, you get banned for 3-7 days. If it weren't well-documented that the chans are crawling with feds, I'd think it was just the janitors having a laugh.

EDIT: On-topic, sometimes I half-seriously wonder whether the 2012ers were right and we all died and are in a weird, dismal Hell of some variety. 2012 was when things got strange IMO, but I'm not even 30 yet so I've got a narrow frame of reference.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Mar 23, 2020)

Humanity was doomed the moment we evolved our unnaturally huge brains. After that, it was just a long, inevitable slide to extinction.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Mar 23, 2020)

The Great War which started in *1914 *was the point when modernity went from optimism to pessimism.



SpEd Kaczynski said:


> Wasn't what inevitable, the 1960's leftist counterculture?


The Counter Culture movement was the last time when Boomers still were cool.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Mar 25, 2020)

When America joined the allies instead of the central powers


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Mar 25, 2020)

When we gained sentience


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 26, 2020)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> When we gained sentience


fun fact: Sentience means consciousness, while sapience means human-like intelligence. Going with that meaning, event you described happened around 521 million years ago (around Cambrian Explosion) when marine life diversified and brains developed.

It may indeed have gone downhill from there...


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Mar 26, 2020)

The Enclosure Acts.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Mar 26, 2020)

Not sure, but I’m guessing it was probably involving women or minorities.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 26, 2020)

A big problem I noticed with the modern world is that new problems keep appearing, while old ones almost always never get solved. It's kind of like how the social justice warriors keep seeing new "problematic" issues in things that were previously harmless to them. We still deal with war, poverty, and pollution. But now we also have identity politics, government surveillance, and "social distancing"* on top of other bullshit that wasn't even a thing before 2000. Stupid Beren_stain_ timeline...

*(even when the coronapanic is over, they can always bring it back for other threats -- real or perceived)


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 27, 2020)

Just Here for A and H said:


> Funny enough, if you go on 4/pol/ or /x/, and make a thread positing that JFK orchestrated his own assassination to avoid the shame and potential geopolitical fallout from dying of syphilis, you get banned for 3-7 days. If it weren't well-documented that the chans are crawling with feds, I'd think it was just the janitors having a laugh.



If it was just /x/ and none of the other boards, it probably would just be the janitors fucking with people, but you also mentioned /pol/ as well, so you're probably onto something. /pol/ and /b/ are the boards that are proven to be crawling with feds and probably have the most feds lurking around on them. I could also see the feds hanging out in /k/, /r9k/, and maybe /v/ as well, but /x/ is a bit of a stretch considering it's a LARP board that has never been taken seriously in any capacity as far as I can tell. At least /b/ had the whole Anonymous thing going for it in the 2000's and /pol/ is a containment board for the alt-right types. 

The very subject matter of /k/ would draw at least some observation by law enforcement, while /v/ was trying to become /b/ Lite for a while a few years back.

Still, if the feds are wasting their time on /x/, then that is a hilarious waste of government time and taxpayer dollars.

The only way it could get funnier is if they were lurking some place like /co/ or one of those niche boards that have low activity like such as /n/ or /trv/ as part of their job.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 27, 2020)

As I mentioned before, things just keep getting worse.

First there was the pre-9/11 modern world, which could suck -- the modern world is a breeding ground of mental illness and stress. It wasn't all bad -- one could get by somewhat easily.

Then there was the post 9/11, pre-recession modern world.

Then there was the post 9/11, post-recession, pre-coronavirus modern world, with smartphones and "social justice" thrown in.

Now we live in the modern, post-9/11, post-recession, post-coronavirus world, with the "Current Year" mentality.

There's a definite downward spiral. It isn't just one shark society jumped, it's a parade of sharks. And as long as corrupt people have positions of power, there's going to be more sharks.

(I'm in a bad mood today.)


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 27, 2020)

The invention of birth control which spawned single motherhood. These single moms and out of wedlock births is why society is so fucked up.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 30, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> The Great War which started in *1914 *was the point when modernity went from optimism to pessimism.


Tolkien -- who fought in WW1 -- was so repulsed by the modern world from wartime experience that it led to him making the world of the Lord Of The Rings the non-industrial world he described.

Meanwhile, back in 1904, in General History by Myers, the author praises the then new industrial age, and has high hopes.



			
				Meyers said:
			
		

> By these inventions the most remote parts of the earth have been brought near together. A solidarity of commercial interests has been created. Thought has been made virtually cosmopolitan: a new and helpful idea or discovery becomes immediately the common possession of the world. Facilities for travel, by bringing men together, and familiarizing them with new scenes and different forms of society and belief, have made them more liberal and tolerant.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The history of this wonderful age, so different from any preceding age, cannot yet be written, for no one can tell whether the epoch is just opening or is already well advanced. It may well be that we have already seen the greatest surprises of the age, and that the epoch is nearing its culmination, and that other than material development--let us hope intellectual and moral development--will characterize future epochs.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 30, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> "The average man believes everything went wrong with WW2, the educated man believes everything went wrong with WW1, and the true student of history believes everything went during the French Revolution." I forget who said that but it works for me.


I’m of the mind that the Jacobins ruined the West. The left has followed their example to a T ever since then. One could argue that the ones who really ruined were the Sabbatean-Frankists as they inspired the Jacobins, the Marquis de Sade and other “heroes” of the Revolution. Maybe everything really is the jews’ fault.


King Ghidorah said:


> When America joined the allies instead of the central powers


We really should’ve declared communism as our enemy. History shows that the Axis was the much less threatening enemy in comparison.


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 30, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> A big problem I noticed with the modern world is that new problems keep appearing, while old ones almost always never get solved. It's kind of like how the social justice warriors keep seeing new "problematic" issues in things that were previously harmless to them. We still deal with war, poverty, and pollution. But now we also have identity politics, government surveillance, and "social distancing"* on top of other bullshit that wasn't even a thing before 2000. Stupid Beren_stain_ timeline...
> 
> *(even when the coronapanic is over, they can always bring it back for other threats -- real or perceived)


TBH, the old problems have gotten significantly less awful over time.

Compared to even the 50s, there's less war, less pollution, and fewer people living in complete destitution in the United States. I think the De Tocqueville law definitely applies here, I think.


> _"When all the prerogatives of birth and fortune have been abolished, when every profession is open to everyone, an ambitious man may think it is easy to launch himself on a great career and feel that he has been called to no common destiny.
> 
> But this is a delusion which experience quickly corrects. When inequality is the general rule in society, the greatest inequalities attract no attention.
> 
> But when everything is more or less level, the slightest variation is noticed… That is the reason for the strange melancholy often haunting inhabitants of democracies in the midst of abundance and of that disgust with life sometimes gripping them even in calm and easy circumstances."_



It definitely explains identity politics (too many people are 'unrooted' and lack direction), and the second issue lies purely in power-seeking, which is an age-old problem dressed up in modern technology. 

The third is a natural result of globalism, trade, petty governance, and an overreliance on a presumtive 'kumbayah status quo' (basically a lot of governmental issues lining up, while not expecting China to treat the US as an enemy).


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 30, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> It definitely explains identity politics (too many people are 'unrooted' and lack direction)


I guess the best solution to get a "level playing field" with no identity politics insanity is for people to have actual community* and be less isolated, to be not easily offended, and to be able to ask oneself "is this really an inequality or just a difference?". I think people really were more like that in recent times before the "Current Year" mindset @Syaoran Li mentioned set in. Not to mention current identity politics was introduced as a means of diffusing Occupy -- there was this infographic showing the connection (like meeting derailments by early SJWs).

*(not "community" in the modern sense which is just "a number of people with a common trait" -- like how Kengle thought everyone with a mental illness are the "mental health community")


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 30, 2020)

King Ghidorah said:


> When America joined the allies instead of the central powers


This was never a reasonable outcome. America would never have joined the central powers or indeed even the allies had they not been eventually pulled in by the actions of belligerents on all sides. America's interest in the war was pure business and only became involved directly when the central powers began to threaten that business (With a great deal of prodding and begging by the entente.) America has historical and cultural ties to the entente(Brits!Frenchies!Canucks!) that does not exist between it and any of the central power states(Turks?Austrians?...Bulgarians?)



Troonologist PhD said:


> We really should’ve declared communism as our enemy. History shows that the Axis was the much less threatening enemy in comparison.


Alternatively, Hitler could have just surrendered, but instead he chose to fight on even delaying the western push. Well good job faggot now Stalin's soldiers can rape your capital instead..Y'know, just those people you threatened to completely wipe out and replace with your own people. No biggie. The Germans could have surrendered to save themselves from the Soviets but chose not to. Pride goeth before the fall.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Mar 31, 2020)

When memes started to escape the internet.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 31, 2020)

The best and greatest said:


> Alternatively, Hitler could have just surrendered, but instead he chose to fight on even delaying the western push. Well good job faggot now Stalin's soldiers can rape your capital instead..Y'know, just those people you threatened to completely wipe out and replace with your own people. No biggie. The Germans could have surrendered to save themselves from the Soviets but chose not to. Pride goeth before the fall.


Hitler’s irrational hatred of Slavs was exceptional, especially in light of current events. But communism still did a far better job of slaughtering and tormenting Slavs than Nazism ever did. Everyone under communist rule was in a living Hell, no exceptions. Absolute disregard for all human life. Communists really do hate everyone, though not equally.

EDIT: Messed up the quote.


----------

